# RootzWiki app?



## ssgtrod (Jul 9, 2011)

Is there an Android app for RootzWiki yet? If not in the market, is there an available apk?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

You have to use the tapatalk app on the market. Tapatalk charges a grand to create personal forum apps so I don't know if there will ever be a dedicated rootzwiki app. But the tapatalk app works great. It works on several differeny forums including xda and rootzwiki. Only downside is its a paid app. Think its like 2 bucks

Tap-a-Talked from my CM7 Mesmerize.


----------



## ssgtrod (Jul 9, 2011)

Too easy thanks!


----------



## ssgtrod (Jul 9, 2011)

Asked and received! Thanks RW


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Damn they did get there own app didn't they. Good for them. If I didn't post in different forums and just pay for tapatalk I would buy it
I'm sure other will though.

Tap-a-Talked from my CM7 Mesmerize.


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

Hellz to the yea!

Sent from my CS Showcase using RootzWiki app


----------



## conmanxtreme (Jul 15, 2011)

Haha its sweet!


----------

